# NGD, Harley Benton HBZ-2005 + other gear.



## TwitTheShred (Jan 5, 2012)

Reiceved a cheap and cheerfull package today

Clifton electric mandolin

Behringer C3

T.Bone micscreen le

Harley Benton HBZ-2005

The whole lot came to around £300 so it's a very cheap bundle but it's all doing the job really well =] The star of the show is the 5 string of course. It plays really well and actually doesn't sound to bad, who'd o' thought HB would finaly make a playable instrument.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 5, 2012)

cheap and cheerful is what I say! 
congrats!

That bass is gorgeous.
How are you liking that mandolin?


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jan 6, 2012)

The bass really is a beaute. it has the odd flaw where they didn't sand down the rough edges around the headstock but really what can you exspect from such a cheap instrument?

The mandolin is dead fun, the only problem i have is that the pickup is barely audible. which is no big deal to me really since i only got it on a whim.


----------



## mvhp (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats, dude! Looks great.
I was going to get a cheap Ibanez bass but this looks so much prettier. I'm only hesitant because I hear bad things about Harley Benton.
I don't mind replacing pickups as long as the bass is decent quality. Would you recommend it? Any chance of a vid or some recordings?


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 6, 2012)

Obviously you have to put a BKP in the mandolin...


Also you got a damn good deal for the money I think. Congrats!


----------

